# [PowerPC] xorg.conf for "nv" driver for nVidia GeForce 6XXX



## kecskefasz (Mar 7, 2017)

I have an old nVidia GeForce 6XXX card and i try to breathe life into the "nv" driver, but no avail.

I tried with this xorg.conf:


```
Section "Device"
Identifier "Generic FB"
Driver "nv"
Option "NoAccel" "True"
# Option "ShadowFB" "False" #
EndSection
```

But didn't work. Can anyone give me an example xorg.conf for the nv driver for this card?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2017)

kecskefasz said:


> But didn't work.


Please be more elaborate, "it doesn't work" doesn't tell us much.



> Can anyone give me an example xorg.conf for the nv driver for this card?


Remove the whole xorg.conf, you don't need it any more.

Then create /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nv.conf:

```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "Generic FB"
  Driver "nv"
EndSection
```

If it doesn't work for you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on Pastebin or a similar service.


----------



## kecskefasz (Mar 7, 2017)

I removed my old xorg.conf and had put yours into the specified location. Nothing has changed.

Xorg.0.log is here: http://oscomp.hu/depot/Xorg.0.log


----------



## trev (Mar 8, 2017)

Try `sysctl hw.ofwfb.relax_mmap=1` before you use X, Xorg or startx. This has solved the issue in the past.


----------



## kecskefasz (Mar 8, 2017)

`sysctl: unknown oid 'hw.ofwfb.relax_mmap'`


----------



## kecskefasz (Mar 13, 2017)

Any other idea?


----------



## Chmeee (Jun 8, 2017)

I've attached my xorg.conf here, which works fine on my G5 with a GeForce 6600.  I may be wrong, but you probably need to be using VT as well (default for the last couple releases anyway).


----------

